# ¿Se acuerdan del centro financiero entre los árboles?



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:drool:


LeEeEEeEeeEeEeEeEeEeEEeEeEeEejos la última tanda es la más mostra de todas!!! 


ALUCINANTES!!! Quería escojer una (la que más me gustara) pero no se puede. Todas están chéveres!!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

La cuarta y la sexta me encantaron. Precios thread, y que marco tan chic. Yo queria hacer uno asi pero hubiera sido solo para el foro T_T, en el flickr no quedan muy bien.
De la ultima tanda me gustaron la primera, la tercera y la ultima, tan colorida.


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

buenas fotos!!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que bueno que les halla gustado... pronto traeré un nuevo thread sobre un conocido parque.

Viendo el archivo me olvidé de colocar esta


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas tomas, son vistas fuera de lo común, una perspectiva diferente. Buen ojo. Felicidades!


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Se agradecen tan buenas fotos; claro, es mérito compartido: de lo fotogénico de la zona, y de la buena mano y buena cámara.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


> Que bueno que les halla gustado... pronto traeré un nuevo thread sobre un conocido parque.
> 
> Viendo el archivo me olvidé de colocar esta


Que bonita foto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! esta bravaza, por que a nadie se le ocurrió antes hacer fotos así???? Bien por ti gracias por las fotos ya se me hincho otra vez el pecho!!!! Que orgullo que bonito se ve el Centro Financiero.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

SoundMaster said:


>


¿Me parece o esa cámara me está filmando?
Interesante thread; excelente combinación entre edificios acristalados y árboles; felicidades por los malabares para que casi no salgan cables.
Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Ojalà tomes màs fotos, en serio, que hasta no parece Lima en algunas fotos...:tongue3:*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Si tuviera que escoger una, me quedo con esta :drool:









SoundMaster: Una pregunta. Que ofrece la pagina web claroscuro.com.pe ? Entre, muestra unas cuantas imagenes cheveres pero no me lleva a ningun sitio, ni siquiera tiene links de acceso. Tu eres el dueño? O trabajas para esta compañia?? Bueno, si crees que esta pregunta es un poco personal, me puedes responder por PM 
Claro, si es que se puede...
Gracias


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Ah Claroscuro, es un proyecto aún, propio, pero espero realizarlo pronto 

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excelentes fotos sound, me encanta la combinación de ciudad y vegetación !


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

bonitas fotos


m egusto el mix de verde con edificios



pero me parece muy pobre para ser un centro financiero




espero ke pronto construyan algo de magnitud para darle sustento



pero lindas fotos igual


tienes estilo para tomar fotos man


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Me encantaron las fotos, muy bueno mostrar la combinación de arquitectura con vegetación, algo que no le sobra a nuestra ciudad.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, felicitaciones


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Ojalà tomes màs fotos, en serio, que hasta no parece Lima en algunas fotos...:tongue3:*


Q malvado ... con nstra kerida Lima hno:

:lol:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si muy buenas fotos. Dime has usado Photoshop en tus fotos?


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

De la ptm tus fotos. Se ven alucinantes.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy buenas tus fotos Sound, esta está buenaza, pero pareciera que el edificio es un dibujo no????


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Gracias por los comentarios 



J3R3MY said:


> Si muy buenas fotos. Dime has usado Photoshop en tus fotos?


Claro Jeremy, las fotos de por sì salen algo oscuras, llenas de ruido y sin vida. 

Pero usando unos filtros del Photoshop ya la cosa cambia: _smart blur _para quitar el ruido, _curves_ para abrillantar las imagenes sin que aumente mucho el contraste, _sharpen_ para enfocarlas y un poco de _hue&saturation_ para darle más color y vida.


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Gracias por compartir la técnica Sound 

Como dije antes, excelentes fotos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

excelente thread, buenas fotos


----------

